# KY Success



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I was able to connect on a great 5.5 year old. One of my better ones as for carrying mass.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow! Great mass, beautiful buck. Congrats!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Man, that is a great buck! Love the dark racks with mass like that. Congrats!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Awesome buck, congrats Vic !
Kentucky has sure been good to you, details when you have time.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome buck

congratulations


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

He's a beauty.. congratulations!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

don said:


> Awesome buck, congrats Vic !
> Kentucky has sure been good to you, details when you have time.


Thanks Don but not a lot to tell other than a lot of luck. We had trail cam pics of a few shooters with a couple bigger than this one. I ended up hunting a spot no one else wanted to hunt, on a bench off a point. I hunted it several times last season but never seen a shooter but it’s one of those spots I felt would pay off if given the time. The anticipated shot if worked as planned, would be 50 yards in front of me on the bench. I always take a couple rifles and this year was 450 bushmaster and 300 RUM. Because of an anticipated short range I chose the 450 bushmaster that morning. As we all know deer hunting doesn’t always go as planned. The woods shortly after daylight on opening morning were loud and crazy, as a parade of squirrels were keeping me entertained. Around 8:30 I heard the distinct sound of hooves trotting. I looked to my left about 75 yards away, a buck coming off the hill and dropping down off my left shoulder to a thicket below. I quickly got him in my scope and seen he was a shooter. I quickly took the shot before he could reach security, dropping him in his tracks. Everything happened so fast and it was over before I could take it all in lol. Only 2 hours into the hunt on opening day and it was over. Wished I could say I patterned him and figured out the whole chess game but not the case. Just pure lucky but I’ll take it when I can get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Congrats on a great buck Spitfire. Sometimes luck is earned


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

